# Just Alex [pix heavy]



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

So I'd been meaning to post a few pictures of Alex for a while, and figured now was better than never! I have so many pictures of her, so it was hard to pick just a few to display. I apologize, beforehand, for the large amount of pictures.








































































































































By the way, these are not in chronological order WHATSOEVER, hence the reasoning for pictures right next to each other looking like they are of different dogs.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow is she part wolf? She has a evil stare but still such a beauty :wub:


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

LOL to be honest, I couldn't say 100% just what she is made of. I was told by the SPCA that she was GSD/Husky, so I just went with it since she exhibits many physical and behavioral aspects of both of those breeds. They found her abandoned in a foreclosed home, so there is really no telling what she may have in her. 

I get that all the time, though, people asking if she's wolf - and even some 'is that a coyote?' She used to have a VERY coyote-esque look when she was a pup.

EDIT: And as for the stare, tell me about it! She is a really big sweetheart, but she likes to stare people down when we're out and about, just to see their reactions. Sometimes it is hilarious how people will approach me and my friend with her adorably sweet and giddy 8-month-old GSD, and then notice Alex just laying there, calmly staring at them with those golden eyes. They always ask 'is she friendly?' before approaching her. It's nice, but sometimes I feel bad because they automatically assume she's aggressive due to the look she gives them.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Alexandria610 said:


> LOL to be honest, I couldn't say 100% just what she is made of. I was told by the SPCA that she was GSD/Husky, so I just went with it since she exhibits many physical and behavioral aspects of both of those breeds. They found her abandoned in a foreclosed home, so there is really no telling what she may have in her.
> 
> I get that all the time, though, people asking if she's wolf - and even some 'is that a coyote?' She used to have a VERY coyote-esque look when she was a pup.


yeah I imagine you do get alot of people saying that to you! She is beautiful no matter what she is.:wub:


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

can you put me as her new owner in your living will please??? PLEASE!!!!
**edit** i honestly see 0% of husky in her. she almost looks pure? there's just something off...the eyes maybe? i don't know. I WANT I WANT IWANT IWANT IWANT


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

MicheleMarie said:


> can you put me as her new owner in your living will please??? PLEASE!!!!
> **edit** i honestly see 0% of husky in her. she almost looks pure? there's just something off...the eyes maybe? i don't know. I WANT I WANT IWANT IWANT IWANT


 
Haha....maybe I will 

You know, I've had a LOT of people (including several people who are very knowledgeable of the GSD breed) tell me that she looks pure. There really is something just off, but I can't quite figure it out. Some days she looks and acts JUST like you would expect a GSD to be.....but there are some days I swear she's some wickedly wild creature that someone found and said 'oh yeah, she's a GSD/Husky...we found her in an abandoned home...yeah, that's the story..we didn't just find her in the woods or something.' LOL. Oh well!

EDIT: Oh, and here's her youtube page if you'd like to see videos of her. I don't have many up yet, but I've been meaning to post a few more. http://www.youtube.com/user/SiberianShepherdAlex?feature=mhee


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is stunning, and if I saw her on the street I would think purebred to, in fact I'd probably as what breeder you got her from))


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks guys - your comments make me love my baby EVEN MORE (which I didn't think was really possible). I've always just agreed that she had husky or some other dog in her breeding because she's pretty petite (currently 15 months and at 55lbs) and has such a slender nose. I haven't seen many petite GSD's, but.......maybe there are more petites than I thought?


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Alexandria610 said:


> Haha....maybe I will
> 
> You know, I've had a LOT of people (including several people who are very knowledgeable of the GSD breed) tell me that she looks pure. There really is something just off, but I can't quite figure it out. Some days she looks and acts JUST like you would expect a GSD to be.....but there are some days I swear she's some wickedly wild creature that someone found and said 'oh yeah, she's a GSD/Husky...we found her in an abandoned home...yeah, that's the story..we didn't just find her in the woods or something.' LOL. Oh well!
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and here's her youtube page if you'd like to see videos of her. I don't have many up yet, but I've been meaning to post a few more. SiberianShepherdAlex's Channel - YouTube


those were such a joy to watch  and it made her even look more pure GSD. it's just the eyes...to me anyway. but some GSDs are born with light eyes-those are just the lightest i've ever seen. but she is no doubt one of the most beautiful dogs i've ever seen  :wub::wub:


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

idk, the stop on the dog seems to have more of an incline (or should I say, less of a drop?) than a purebred GSD.. that (imo) is what gives her a 'coyote' like appearance! She's absolutely gorgeous regardless!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

She is beautiful! Love her name too


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

holland said:


> She is beautiful! Love her name too


 
Thanks! The funny thing is, though, that she only ever gets called "Alexandria" when she's done something wrong. :laugh:


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

e.rigby said:


> idk, the stop on the dog seems to have more of an incline (or should I say, less of a drop?) than a purebred GSD.. that (imo) is what gives her a 'coyote' like appearance! She's absolutely gorgeous regardless!


i am dying to know what it is though. lol


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

MicheleMarie said:


> i am dying to know what it is though. lol


LOL tell me about it! I _almost_ purchased a DNA test kit to see (or have the vet send one off)....but I've heard they aren't very reliable. Plus, I didn't want to dish out that kind of money just to quench my curiosity haha.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Alexandria610 said:


> Plus, I didn't want to dish out that kind of money just to quench my curiosity haha.


I think you'd be quenching a lot of our curiosity with a 'breed' test


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

e.rigby said:


> I think you'd be quenching a lot of our curiosity with a 'breed' test


True, true! So if that's the case, does anyone know a reputable breed test to use? Or should I talk to my vet in regards to this.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

I've heard good things about Wisdom Panel (http://www.wisdompanel.com/?gclid=CLfq4bq9pasCFYdo5Qod7h8kzQ) but maybe others will have more knowledge on which ones are the best!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

gorgeousssssss


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

MicheleMarie said:


> i am dying to know what it is though. lol


same because i WANT that dog!!!!
I can feel her eyes looking through my soul!


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

She is stunning!! Keep the pictures coming!!
H


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I think she is probably a pure bred. cant be 100% sure because her snout looks very tapered. I think her coloring gives a false impression of being a mixed. I have seen other sables with very similar wolfish looking coloring in the face. What ever she is, she is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Got a new one of her today, just chillin' while I was eating pizza


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Alexandria610 said:


>


She is absolutely STUNNING! My goodness! 

If I saw her in person I'd probably offer to buy her off you. :crazy:

The last picture reminded me of a wolf. She's gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you so much! I feel like the older she gets, the more gorgeous she becomes. I feel so lucky to have her! She's a true blessing to me


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Alexandria610 said:


> LOL tell me about it! I _almost_ purchased a DNA test kit to see (or have the vet send one off)....but I've heard they aren't very reliable. Plus, I didn't want to dish out that kind of money just to quench my curiosity haha.


DONATION TIME! If we all chip in a few bucks we can get a DNA test on Alex!! LOL. (how are those DNA kits, are they any good??)

Seriously- I absolutely love your dog.:wub:

At a breeders place I saw a 4 year dark sable female that was only about 55-60 pounds, so there are some out there that are that small. 

As far as her stare down my white GSD had the same look and people always asked me if she had part wolf in her. If she didn't like someone (she had an UNCANNY judge of character) she would just crinkle her nose just enough to show some teeth and they couldn't get away from us fast enough.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

there r petite gsds out there , many actally. mine is one and I know 6 others too! anyway WOW is all i can can say. i dont post here much but im reading ALL , EACH and every post each and every day thrice a day. Id luv to comment on pics especially but i dont cause then ill be here allday but ur Puppy caught my eye! OMG! beautiful. im making one of ur pics my laptop background if u dont mind! just stunning.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

she is absolutely gorgeous!! :wub: i also love her name, i was born, raised, and live in Alexandria 
I just checked her videos, she does have a wolfish walk too doesn't she?? she's amazing, you can send her my way anytime.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Dooney's Mom said:


> As far as her stare down my white GSD had the same look and people always asked me if she had part wolf in her. If she didn't like someone (she had an UNCANNY judge of character) she would just crinkle her nose just enough to show some teeth and they couldn't get away from us fast enough.


 
OMG, my dog does that sometimes, to random people on the street. Makes me happy, though  She just does her whole 'imma stop panting and smiling and 'imma just stare you down until you leave us alone' and they always back away from us. Then she goes back to her normal, happy-go-lucky smiling and panting haha. She doesn't do the teeth-showing, but with her it seems the stare is enough so far haha. I think she's teaching it to her buddy Zira. It cracks me up that certain people they couldn't care less about while we are sitting outside at an open-air mall eating lunch, but others they will BOTH stop and stare them down and watch them until they are out of sight.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

We called Skye's look the "i'm going to eat it look"- LOL


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Dooney's Mom said:


> We called Skye's look the "i'm going to eat it look"- LOL


 
LOL!!! I'm starting to call Alex's the 'can I has it' or 'can I eat it' look when I describe it to my mom. She just chuckles and says 'guess I don't have to worry about my little girl living alone anymore...'

Alex doesn't seem to bark much while she's inside (though, it's not too bad since I've got Elsa the 90lb Doberman Pinscher for that), but she goes nuts when she's outside and she hears someone/something she doesn't know. But when she's inside she jumps in the window and stares out - it's REALLY creepy.......she's got those little golden-brown eyes against the dark coat and the pointed up ears, just giving her 'can I eat it' look. I had my bug guy (who knows my family VERY well) stand almost 10 feet away from me, when he's usually very comfortable talking to me about our pest service. He kept looking over to the window to make sure she wasn't going to break through the glass.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

I keep having to compare Alex to when she was a baby...wow. And that wasn't even baby, baby. The youngest pictures I have of her (when I got her) was 18 weeks old. She changed so much - she doesn't even look like the same dog!



















Here's one of Alex when she was still in her smaller crate (everytime I look at it, I still can't believe she was so little!) with my not-so-photogenic Chihuahua, Isabel:










And here are a few from a few months ago of her bugging Elsa, the Doberman Pinscher I care for. Poor Elsa, haha!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I LOOOVE light eyes. Both Glock and my former GSD, Amadeus, had the light amber eyes. They are so much more piercing than the regular brown eyes.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

I love the hair around Glock's ears and head - looks like this huge crown :wild:

Her eyes are what made me fall in love with her - 'cause Lord knows she definitely wasn't a looker when I first saw her!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yep my little lion!! 

I can believe it! I don't know what it is about amber eyes, but they are stunning. I love your avatar picture, it is amazing.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

idahospud49 said:


> I love your avatar picture, it is amazing.


Thanks! It's her most recent and one of her best photos taken so far. I'm very proud of it (and can't believe I'm so lucky to own such an amazing and beautiful dog!)


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Alexandria610 said:


> (and can't believe I'm so lucky to own such an amazing and beautiful dog!)


Isn't that such a great feeling??


----------

